Ask HN: How would you convince a teen to stay home during isolation - romes
======
sharemywin
[https://www.cnn.com/videos/health/2020/03/03/how-viruses-
spr...](https://www.cnn.com/videos/health/2020/03/03/how-viruses-spread-lon-
md-orig.cnn)

[https://www.healthline.com/health-news/50-percent-of-
people-...](https://www.healthline.com/health-news/50-percent-of-people-with-
covid19-not-aware-have-virus)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P8KyaYuaTg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P8KyaYuaTg)

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/22/health/strokes-coronavirus-
yo...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/22/health/strokes-coronavirus-young-
adults/index.html)

~~~
kleer001
Only problem is that absorbing this information requires attention and
reasoning (and possibly respect). Those are all things furiously absent in
teens.

I don't have kids, let alone a teen. So, I'm sorry I can't really help.

My only concern is that OP, as a parent, might have already missed their
window for achieving the level of discipline in their kid necessary to follow
their word AND/OR their kid is the typical teen and driven to do the opposite
of what they're asked to do. It might be adaptive in some environment, but
during a pandemic it is not.

